
DoorDash has confidentially filed for an IPO - doppp
https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/27/doordash-ipo/
======
jariel
If the market hits due to Corona, or anything else, all of these startups that
depend on dumping on markets to grab market share will lose their liquidity
and disappear.

